# Hair-free mammal?



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Hi all. Am sorry about my strange question, but does anybody know if there are any hair-free small pet mammals ? Am unfortunately allergic to animal-fur :-(


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Hairless mice and rats and skinny-pigs, to name a couple.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

There you are


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

But even "hairless" mammals have a bit of hair usually...


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> But even "hairless" mammals have a bit of hair usually...


Only a tiny bit though lol


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Can you buy naked mole rats in the U.K? (not that i'd want too, hairless animals arent my thing)


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! Amazing! And sooo cute! Never knew they existed. Must have been living in a sack. Does anybody know where I can buy them from? Or go and have a look at them? Thanks millions!


----------



## leopard_print (Jun 8, 2009)

there seems to be a few people on here who do hairless rats so maybe have a look in the classified section?

hairless guineapigs are near on impossible to get hold off :sad:


----------



## kingy2184 (May 27, 2009)

i am working on a hair free cat, not quite finished yet though:2thumb:


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Poor cat, ouch,haha.

I know that in rare cases it is possible to be allergic to the animals saliva, as well as fur, so is anybody near London with a hairless pet mammal willing to let me come and see them? I just want to be sure am not gonna get any allergic reaction from them. I wouldn't want to be in a situation having to give away a new pet. Oh, will obviously bring a bottle of wine and chocolates for anybody who will let me come to their home to stroke their pet. Sorry for the very strange request! Thanks


----------



## kingy2184 (May 27, 2009)

waiting for the rude replies........:whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

kingy2184 said:


> waiting for the rude replies........:whistling2:


I just cant do it...........:blush:


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Noooooo! No rude replies, please, haha. It's a genuine plea from an unfortunately allergic animal lover.Huuh


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

kingy2184 said:


> waiting for the rude replies........:whistling2:


Why rude replies? Sounds very fair to me. If I lived in London and had bald animals I'd let them for a bottle of wine lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i have sheep mice but they start hairles... eekish if you ask me..
although im sure people who are allergic to fur, aret actually allergic to the fur but the salvia or somthng... hmmm


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

If I lived closer, you'd be more than welcome to come round and have a hold of some nekkid rats. Good luck!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I want a skinny pig! where, how much, what ever it takes...its...amazing! like a tiny wrinkly hippo:mf_dribble:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

moomoo said:


> Noooooo! No rude replies, please, haha. It's a genuine plea from an unfortunately allergic animal lover.Huuh


Well if you ever get down Norfolk way I do have some Baldy rats...........and they are sooooooo cute.....:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

inkyjoe said:


> I want a skinny pig! where, how much, what ever it takes...its...amazing! like a tiny wrinkly hippo:mf_dribble:


they are alot if i can remebr a thousand or so i think


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

inkyjoe said:


> I want a skinny pig! where, how much, what ever it takes...its...amazing! like a tiny wrinkly hippo:mf_dribble:


there are lots of problems still over here - i use to keep them but had a lot of heart ache! my male had a fit and died in my arms!
(save your money!)
skinny are born with hair and loose it but boldwins are born without. never seen a boldwin here though.
the cavy clubs dont like the idea at all and none of them will admit to keeping them even though there are a few!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> they are alot if i can remebr a thousand or so i think


bolox then, I'l just buy a normal one and a gillette! ...hmm, wonder if theres any other mammals i can make hairless???


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

theres hairles cats and dogs. there use to be a web site called nearly hairless but havent tried looking to see if its still about!


----------



## DollyMixedUpWoman (May 28, 2009)

Hi just wanted to add my contribution - I am alergic to animal fur and feathers yet i have 2 rabbits, a guinea pig, a budgie and a cockatiel. I find that after a short amount of time I got used to them and my alergies weren't as bad, although when I went to see a friends animals I was still alergic to theirs. Also i spend some time away from home because I am a uni student with a flat near the uni that doesn't allow pets. When i come home after a few months away I find that I only get a mild allergic reaction that disappears after a few days.

Unfortunately this information isn't going to help anyone because it's not fair to suggest getting an animal "just to see if you stop being alergic to it"!


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

DollyMixedUpWoman said:


> Hi just wanted to add my contribution - I am alergic to animal fur and feathers yet i have 2 rabbits, a guinea pig, a budgie and a cockatiel. I find that after a short amount of time I got used to them and my alergies weren't as bad, although when I went to see a friends animals I was still alergic to theirs. Also i spend some time away from home because I am a uni student with a flat near the uni that doesn't allow pets. When i come home after a few months away I find that I only get a mild allergic reaction that disappears after a few days.
> 
> Unfortunately this information isn't going to help anyone because it's not fair to suggest getting an animal "just to see if you stop being alergic to it"!


long term loan? lol!!!! 
i'm so glad i'm not allergic to my pets. i'm not so great with the woodshavings, i wheeze, choke, splutter, sneeze and itch for hourrrrrrs after changing it, but i would never give up my bunnywabbit :blush:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

inkyjoe said:


> bolox then, I'l just buy a normal one and a gillette! ...hmm, wonder if theres any other mammals i can make hairless???


 :lol2: theyre nowhere near a thousand pound, theyre around £100 on average, dont see the appeal myself, like squeaky little testicles...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I was going to rescue some rats that some have bought thinking they would be okay to have because they were allergic to fur but nope they ended up in rescue....

They are now in their new homes though, even though i passed the home check, was probly because i already had a few rats who knows 

Get a dog that sheds little hair
Shih Tzu 
Yorkshire Terrier
Maltese 
West Highland White Terrier
Dachshund (moderate shedders) 
Bichon Frise
Miniature Poodle 
Italian Greyhound
Border Terrier 
Cairn Terrier
Havanese 
Miniature Schnauzer
Norfolk Terrier 
Silky Terrier
Welsh Terrier 
Boston Terrier
Scottish Terrier 
Chinese Crested
Australian Terrier

Medium to large breeds:
Airedale Terrier 
Standard Poodle
Wirehaired Fox Terrier 
Greyhound
Bedlington Terrier 
Irish Water Spaniel
Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier 
Basenji
Kerry Blue Terrier


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

kingy2184 said:


> i am working on a hair free cat, not quite finished yet though:2thumb:



WHAT THE F**k!!!!!!!! hahahahahahahahahhaa. Buy a yorkshire terrier, small and have hair which is similar to human hair.

I know you probably mean't rodents though. Thing is every rodent with no hair looks totally gross and deformed in my opinion 

And plus its mean on rats as they can't regulate their temp very well (they use there tails).

good luck!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz (Jan 6, 2006)

Just that we had really bad luck and lost a number. First two came in from holland but had gut problems. Next two came from the lakes. Female died giving birth. Male from holand died in my arms and little girl had an internal problem! They were also more expensive 3 yrs ago. Love them to bits just wasn't going to try again after all the problems we were devistated as was one young one. But they can be found fir about £100 each. Need lots of care and must be kept indoors


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

animalstorey said:


> there are lots of problems still over here - i use to keep them but had a lot of heart ache! my male had a fit and died in my arms!
> (save your money!)
> skinny are born with hair and loose it but boldwins are born without. never seen a boldwin here though.
> the cavy clubs dont like the idea at all and none of them will admit to keeping them even though there are a few!


why? are they all twisted and mental and that? surely just being hairless cant result in so many health problems, matt lucas is still alive, despite being obese


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive got a naked cat but even he has fur on his tail. Are you sure its the fur you are allergic to and not the saliva /dander?

I could be rude but instead I will say if you lived nearer you could stroke my naked CAT anytime


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I could be rude but instead I will say if you lived nearer you could stroke my naked CAT anytime[/quote]

Saucey.........................:lol2:


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> I was going to rescue some rats that some have bought thinking they would be okay to have because they were allergic to fur but nope they ended up in rescue....
> 
> They are now in their new homes though, even though i passed the home check, was probly because i already had a few rats who knows
> 
> ...


Thats a little incorrect im afraid. i have looked after a few of those breeds and some (i.e greyhounds) do actually shed a lot of hair.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

If you want something with completly no fur at all, a reptile or amphibian, could be a good choice.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Ive got a naked cat but even he has fur on his tail. Are you sure its the fur you are allergic to and not the saliva /dander?
> 
> I could be rude but instead I will say if you lived nearer you could stroke my naked CAT anytime



I've stroked Shells bald CAT.
Mind you she did keep it well cover with a woolly vest!!!!!!!!

Think it was cos it was wet outside when I got there.:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I have bald rats but no allergy to fur or spit so can't help with the original question.

But I will say the bald rats seem more friendlier than the hairy ones.
Dunno why, maybe they like the warmth for my hands.: victory:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Ferret1959 said:


> I've stroked Shells bald CAT.
> Mind you she did keep it well cover with a woolly vest!!!!!!!!
> 
> Think it was cos it was wet outside when I got there.:whistling2::whistling2:


 
hey ferret ive stroked shells nakid cat too:whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*pouts* I've not stroked Shell's nekkid pud...


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *pouts* I've not stroked Shell's nekkid pud...


 
Im not supprised its bald...........all the hair has been rubbed off...:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Thats a little incorrect im afraid. i have looked after a few of those breeds and some (i.e greyhounds) do actually shed a lot of hair.


Thats because i just copied it over without reading it through :Na_Na_Na_Na:

My brain tends to stop working at certain times at night espcailly after 10pm


----------



## SeaWolf (Apr 27, 2009)

there are a bald breed of cat called Don Sphynx.


i know a breeder if your interested.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

But even sphynx cats have very fine peach fuzz... And apparently, they're very oily (speak to Shell), so if it's the oils and not the fur you're allergic to, I doubt a sphynx would be right for you.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:gasp: You are all so rude:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2009)

Millions and millions of thanks for all of your helpful replies. It really seems I need to find somewhere I can spend time with one of these hair-free mammals, to see whether am allergic or not..I met somebody I who had a chinese crested dog, which didn't have that much hair,but I was still a bit allergic to him, but not as much as to normal dog.
Not gonna risk this, will wait till I find somewhere in London where I can go and visit and see how I react. In the meanwhile I'll enjoy my amphibians (have had them for 4 years), and will also get a lizard 

Thanks again for all your very valuable answers


----------



## sheralee (Jun 26, 2009)

HI im not going to be much help to you as i live in Staffordshire but i do own a hairless rat and he is a great pet and so funny. I also work in a pet shop and we have a few of the rats for sale and also a skiny pig but he is not up for sail as trying to breed from him but hopfuly in the near future we will have some babys for sail.
sheralee


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

A pet shop not far from me has 2 skinny pigs that were for sale a couple of weeks ago and I think they were £200 each. Theyre not for sale now, dunno why. Theres also some bald rats. 
They arent cute at all and to charge these prices is daylight robbery but each to their own I guess.
I know its alot to do but couldnt you take a hayfever tablet every day or when your going to handle the animal? I have to take a tablet everytime I visit my mums as im allergic to her cat....well the flea treatment anyway! 
I suppose its worth it and stroking a furry kitty is well worth it.......


----------



## Mosha (Mar 6, 2009)

sheralee said:


> HI im not going to be much help to you as i live in Staffordshire but i do own a hairless rat and he is a great pet and so funny. I also work in a pet shop and we have a few of the rats for sale and also a skiny pig but he is not up for sail as trying to breed from him but hopfuly in the near future we will have some babys for sail.
> sheralee


Where bouts in Staffs? Maybe its the shop im on about lol....


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

hi have you thought about the mexican hairless?? (also known Xoloitzcuintli or Tepeizeuintli) Have just looked this up in my dog breed encylopedia and its hairless (obv hence the name!) and from what i can gather from pics doesn't have baby hair / fluffy bits. 
Not sure if this helps. Other than that i could only suggest what others have done. Or perhaps a reptile / amphibian?
Is your allergy really bad or mild? My OH has hayfever and a mild allergy to cat / rabbit / rodents too i think hair, but can tolerate it with antihistimines. 
Sorry if you have already answered this or if you have already tried it, but you'd be surprised how many haven't.


----------



## laranicheallaigh (Apr 19, 2008)

Get a Kerry Blue Terrier  They shed very little if theyre well groomed and are really just brilliant  
http://www.breederretriever.com/photopost/data/712/medium/kerry_blue_terrier.jpg

Not to mention GORGEOUS  :flrt:


----------



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

This is a little bit big but cant you get hypo allergenic horses. I saw them at the horse of the year show as the women who owned it was allergic to horses but this horses hair is different and she can cope with it


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

People who are allergic to hair on animals are usually *more* allergic to hairless rodents ect...
Most people are allergic to the proteins in the hair follicle so when the hair falls out this is the bit that comes into contact with you and causes a reaction. On hairless animals nearly all of them have hair follicles as normal and are more open to contact so reactions are usually worse.
I have been contacted quite a few times in the past when i used to breed hairless animals from allergy suffers and i always turned them down for this reason.
best bet though is like you said have some trial time with one to see what happens :O)


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

Shave a dog.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poodles dont really shed fur so make good pets for people with allergies i believe


----------

